# Hypselecara temporalis - Chocolate Cichlid possible spawn



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

These two passed the test. I saw them at Fish Gallery here in Dallas, left them at the store, and could not stop thinking about them so I had to go back and get them right?!

I did what I could to pick two of the same sex, but it looks like I did not accomplish this. I bought these two last week, and they have built a nest and are defending it well against all comers. They are shaking and shimmering at one another all day long and I have seen the ovipositor on what I can only guess is the female. These fish are historically bad parents, sometimes getting the fry to free swimming stage, then losing interest in both the fry and their mate. So we will see how this works out. They have dug a very deep hole in the sand and are cleaning the rock diligently while trying to keep everyone out of this corner


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful fish. Good luck.

....Bill


----------



## FishDorkMike (Nov 8, 2009)

I boughta chocolate cichlid recently, the LFS said that he killed his female and ate their fry after they were born, or she wouldnt have sold him to me. She was quite attached to them.... what do you feed them? I am using those jumbo cichlid sticks and trying to get him to eat nightcrawlers, he doesnt seem interested in either...its been almost a week.....Im getting worried that I never see him eat. Also, youre probably lucky you didnt get two of the same sex, research *** been doing says that chocolates are peaceful except with their own kind lol. So watch out for the female after the eggs hatch, hes probably going to go after her...


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Gorgeous Chocolates! I can't wait until mine gets coloring like that. Good luck with the spawn. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

FishDorkMike said:


> I boughta chocolate cichlid recently, the LFS said that he killed his female and ate their fry after they were born, or she wouldnt have sold him to me. She was quite attached to them.... what do you feed them? I am using those jumbo cichlid sticks and trying to get him to eat nightcrawlers, he doesnt seem interested in either...its been almost a week.....Im getting worried that I never see him eat. Also, youre probably lucky you didnt get two of the same sex, research I've been doing says that chocolates are peaceful except with their own kind lol. So watch out for the female after the eggs hatch, hes probably going to go after her...


I am feeding my NLS, Frozen Brine Shrimp, and Frozen Blood worms. I have only had them for a short time though. They did end up laying eggs on Friday before I went camping of course. So upon returning, I see there are about 1/2 to 1/3 the eggs that were there when we left. They are larger, so I am guessing they will hatch in the next day or so. Right now the two fish are playing nice, and there is plenty of space for either to get away if need be. I will try to take some photos later today.


----------



## FishDorkMike (Nov 8, 2009)

I need pics of my chocolate too! I dont think hes going to be very photogenic, hes a shy little guy. All my pics are of my first convicts and their first brood, and a red devil Im trying to sell.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I did get a spawn. Here are the photos of the eggs and parents. THey are now protecting fry but the pit is so deep I cannot get a good shot of them.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I have free swimming fry, and very uncharacteristically for Chocolate Cichlids, fairly good parents. Here are a few photos and also a photo of all the hungry predators they are protecting their kids from.


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Mine were good parents for their first few spawns . Since then I have yet to have them even get the eggs to wrigglers!
COngrats!


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Mine were good parents for their first few spawns . Since then I have yet to have them even get the eggs to wrigglers!
COngrats!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

That is awesome! Congrats! Beautiful fish and tank spxsk! Way to go! :thumb:


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Today they have the fry out in the middle of the tank right in front. not an easy to defend area, but they are doing fairly well. These fry are so much bigger than the Severum fry I have in the other tank.


----------

